# VIP211K HD



## russe41 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hooked up my 1000.2 and 211 replacing my 508 and after dealing with low
signal on 129 (still low and may have to move.But working well) its running.
Next day, not having a dvr drove me crazy so I ran to best buy and picked
up a WD my book essential 1TB HD and in minutes my dvr was back.
I like it much better than the previous system.......

Very Happy


----------



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

russe41 said:


> Hooked up my 1000.2 and 211 replacing my 508 and after dealing with low
> signal on 129 (still low and may have to move.But working well) its running.
> Next day, not having a dvr drove me crazy so I ran to best buy and picked
> up a WD my book essential 1TB HD and in minutes my dvr was back.
> ...


What do you mean by low signal? The newer receivers use a different scale on the signal. It is much lower.

Russ


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, give us numbers: sat/tpn/SS.


----------



## russe41 (Oct 5, 2008)

Best I can do on 129 is 41 on tsp 21, 110 in the 70's, 119 in the 70's.
It's on the chimney so the only thing I should be hitting could be the ridge of the roof line. Hasn't dropped out once, but no storms yet either.
One thing i'm not sure of is what dish system to use under point dish menu,300,500 or super?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Doesn't matter what you choose as dish type as soon you has proper switch/antenna config.

SS looks good (if you would post worst tpns), perhaps re-check it during 24 hrs period, if it jumping or declining during certain period of day.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

41 on TP21 is not good. Should be 55 - 75.


----------

